# brags



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well the morning after the day before..manchester c.c braggs..

bobbys girl(cassy) actually got a reserve grand...
skye missbehaving(skye) got her third MC making her now a master cat.:thumbup:
ginja ninja(cruz) got a 2nd in his open and a couple of 1st in sides...:thumbup:

just awaiting for jo-pop and carolmanycats now to do their bragging....


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

OK LOL

Well, Kit's day










Reserve Imperial Grand Master Cat, beaten for BOB, unplaced 1 side of 11, 2nd out of 3 and 3rd out of 6 in other 2 sides.

Jack's day










VERY chuffed with his Reserve Olympian Grand Premier out of 5 despite being out of coat and ruff, far better than I expected, he also won BOB (only him in it) then had 2nd out of 2 and 1st out of 4 in sides. Brilliant day for him and the Oly judge wrote a really lovely personal comment on the back of his certificate 

Joshy's day










Er, <cough>, yes, well. Poor boy was facing an open space which he never likes, was fine and purring for me and his fans who came for a cuddle but perhaps wasn't with the judges, got nowhere in an Olympian of 3 (a Siamese, a Bengal and him under a Siamese breeder), lost out to a lovely LH British for BOB, then came nowhere in sides of 7, 8 and 9, not one of the judges liked him :sad: Still he had loads of cuddles and completely won over the lady on the Cats Protection stall nearby so may not have come home with any rosettes but did come home with a new fan which means a lot more to us than bits of ribbon lol :thumbup:

And last but not least, Dream's day










Reserve Olympian out of 3 (quite happy as it wasn't a disgrace and means we have a bit longer now before we have to decide to continue after Gold or not, at least until early or mid 2013 ), BOB over Kit (he is lovely bless him but not happy out of the pen so would have been miffed if she hadn't beaten him LOL), then unplaced in a side of 5 where the 3 pedigree pets were 1st, 2nd & 3rd and the two non-peds were unplaced, just about sums up most of the results tbh, 3rd out of 7 (amazingly beating 4 ped pets so a brill result), and won a class of 2 non-peds.

Then, right at the very end she decided to top off a mixed day with a nice finish by winning BOV Non ped Adult :thumbup:










OK, so only 3 adults (and 2 kittens) there and only two adults won BOB so not a huge achievement but what made it so special was that her 2012 show successes to date read :-

January, March, June, August, September - BOV Non Ped (beaten by Pet Ped for Overall)
April, May - BOV Non Ped & Overall Best HP
July - BOV Non Ped - no Overall awarded as both Non and Pet Peds winners in own right.

So far, the only month she has not won a BOV has been February, and of her shows to date the only other one she has not won BOV was the other one she did in May. 8 BOVs out of 10 shows, absolutely gobsmacked at the year she is having and keep waiting to wake up from the "dream" LOL


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Poor Joshy, cuddles are better than silly old rosettes anyway


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

We liked Joshy at Yorkshire last year! and we I mean me (siamese owner) and judge, siamese breeder  i love him! 

Weldone everyone.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> We liked Joshy at Yorkshire last year! and we I mean me (siamese owner) and judge, siamese breeder  i love him!
> 
> Weldone everyone.


You are amongst the minority, most Siamese breeders/judges (except for a couple of his fan club members lol) just don't "get him"  But THANKS!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

we 'got' him  and was also mentioned how well groomed he was and what lovely curls he had. not that he needed a good brush


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Our little brag, Thomas had a red card day on Saturday and was made up to Premier in only his 3rd adult show. Im very proud of him!










Here he was on Sunday (the day after)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Here he was on Sunday (the day after)


It's hard work looking your best


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> we 'got' him  and was also mentioned how well groomed he was and what lovely curls he had. not that he needed a good brush


Doubly amongst the minority!!!!! Remind me, which judge was it? LOL


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Our little brag, Thomas had a red card day on Saturday and was made up to Premier in only his 3rd adult show. Im very proud of him!
> 
> VERY well done! He looked lovely and seemed so relaxed


----------

